# John Deere Rings



## klw32 (Oct 25, 2004)

I bought a box of original John Deere piston rings and I have no idea what they fit. The part number is AA2047R.


Can anyone help me??

Thanks


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

klw32,

I tried JD Parts and got no results for a search on "AA2047R". Any other numbers.... description?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Those are probably fairly old manufactured parts and the part # probably has changed. You can call your local Deere dealer part dept. and they can cross reference for you. If not let me know, and I can put you in touch with my buddy Ricky. He is the parts manager at my dealer. If anyone can find out that info. Ricky can.


----------

